# Sea of Souls



## sanityassassin (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone watch this on BBC on a saturday night it is in its third series now and I really enjoy it. If you don't know what I'm talking about it is about a parapsycology department in a fictional Glasgow university who investigate strange occurances in similar vein to the X-files only more real and gritty


----------



## Omega (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't really like the first 2 series, but have started to really like the 3rd series, especially like Dawn Steele.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Feb 11, 2006)

i don't like it. i used to, ish, when everything was unproven, and they knew spooky stuff happened but couldn't prove it. now its all special effects and things are really obvious and its lost its spookiness.


----------



## Omega (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought tonight's episode was really good.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 13, 2006)

*I have watched a few of the episodes it seems ok so far, a bit ott but what tv program isnt these days.*


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 13, 2006)

I actually like the fact that it is filmed in and around glasgow so I also look out for places I reconised


----------

